# Vaporesso repair help?!



## ZEE_GP (24/8/21)

Hi

Just discovered the forum after searching how to fix my mod. I have a revenger x which as giving me fire button issues so I decided to open it and have a look. I pulled out the voltage detection wire (at least i think it is. its the thin red wire at the top of the motheboard) by accident now the mod doesn't go on. 

I think it's just a matter of connecting the wire but unfortunately that is beyond me. Is there any vape repair shops or somewhere I could take it in Johannesburg. My neighbourhood juice supplier wouldn't touch it.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (24/8/21)

you could try a cellphone repair shop

good luck

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (24/8/21)

@ARYANTO. Maybe our friend can have a look if he's ok with it. Ask him first.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Angelskeeper (25/8/21)

Im not too familiar with that mod, but Im pretty sure its prob a battery wire


----------



## ZEE_GP (25/8/21)

As far as I can see there's only one wire that isn't connected to anything. So I assume I pulled it out. I will try to connect it myself but I have no soldering tools.


----------



## ZEE_GP (25/8/21)

Resistance said:


> @ARYANTO. Maybe our friend can have a look if he's ok with it. Ask him first.


How do I message him?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (25/8/21)

ZEE_GP said:


> How do I message him?


I don't have his contact #. That's why I ask @ARYANTO to ask him if he'd be able to assist.
That guy is very bright.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (25/8/21)

Resistance said:


> I don't have his contact #. That's why I ask @ARYANTO to ask him if he'd be able to assist.
> That guy is very bright.


PM incoming ...

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/8/21)

ZEE_GP said:


> How do I message him?



You PM me, and I'll give you my no.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (26/8/21)

Total Awesomeness!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

